

No, Facebook, Your “Extraordinary Gift” Did Not Create The Personalized Web - samd
http://daggle.com/facebook-personalized-web-1861

======
jayair
I just watched the video of the interview on the bottom of the page and to be
honest I really dislike his tone. The extraordinary gift part just topped it
all of. How do you expect a user of your service to respond to that? Should I
say thank you Facebook and overlook all your other shortcomings?

In fact the way he answered those legitimate questions about Facebook policy
is similar to the way Facebook treats its users.

------
acg
It would be laughable a few years ago that people would view the whole web
through a php portal. Now it's just a little ridiculous, but not unimaginable.
Can't the world do better than this buggy portal?

~~~
mike-cardwell
Exactly. Even if there were no issues with privacy, Facebook would still be a
piss poor implementation of a social networking site. The only thing it has
going for it is the shear number of people who use it.

Every single one of its features is flawed in one way or another and it
regularly breaks.

------
RyanMcGreal
>It has always been the case since the dawning of the World Wide Web that we
would all go to the same site and get the same information.

What, what, what? That's the _exact opposite_ of what the web is supposed to
be about. The web is supposed to be an _escape_ from the scarcity of broadcast
media that require us all to go to the same source for the same information.
It's _Facebook_ that wants to be the One True Portal, and superficial
customization be damned.

What unbelievably vile sophistry!

------
tybris
> Jeff Bezos and his team were never fully honored for helping the public in
> this way

Seriously? Man of the year 1999 (the most awesome year ever) is not good
enough? Should they give have given him a Nobel prize for economics?

------
drtse4
Have to agree with the author, anyone that has used the web in the last decade
will know that there is nothing innovative about the functionalities offered
by facebook. The average Joe will surely think differently. He can now share
his updates/groups/fanpages/photos with supposed-to-be friends and play
useless games directly from one single familiar site. Will they remain loyal
to fb or jump somewhere else when shinier things will be offered?

(Note: Deliberately i'm not talking about architectural/implementation
choices, considering the scale, i'm sure that from this point of view the fb
engineers have found at least some clever solutions to complex problems, so,
ok, they use php somewhere, but a technical discussion should not be based
solely on that, let alone an evaluation...)

------
arethuza
Anyone else surprised that the "public policy director" for Facebook wears a
suit and tie?

------
toadstone
company does some pr. blogger fakes outrage to draw visitors. bored bitter
nerds read it and do nothing.

